# Removal Companies



## tony1985 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I move out to Spain (Estepona area) in early Feb, from Manchester.

Can anyone recommend or share their experiences of using removal companies to get out there? We have a young baby, so we are looking to minimise the time spent without our various baby-related paraphernalia. It'd be good to hear how other people have gotten on.

Thanks!

Tony


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We moved from Yorkshire to the Canary Islands and used Shires, no complaints, give them a ring, they will be able to advise.

Welcome to Shires Removals and Storage - Removals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UKRemovals Company, Overseas Removals, Moving Home, Self Storage, Shires Removals, West Yorkshire, UK | Local, N


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hire a van and move yourselves which is what we did.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Your back is better than mine Baldi


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Elyles said:


> Your back is better than mine Baldi


Got a strong healthy wife, too.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

You marry one of those questionable Russian shot putters?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

Unless you've got a lot of stuff you will probably have a part load as far as the big companies are concerned. In our case this meant pick up a week before we had to move out and delivery a week after we moved in. 
The company we dealt with who we thought were doing the move actually sub-contracted it out to another company without telling us. Only two guys for the delivery so I had to help out, particularly as the driver wouldn't come to the door as he said the access was too narrow to his 18m truck (4m wide plus pavement). He even moaned about the road up to the village which in Spanish terms is a main road. They wanted to charge us 250€ for decanting into a long wheelbase transit to move it the less than 50m from where they parked the truck. Wasn't having that but in order to get it done we agreed 50€ cash and man handle.
Our stuff was crammed into the truck with no care given to 'this way up' or 'fragile'. Good quality removal boxes crushed by poor handling and stacking. The fact that we suffered few breakages is entirely due to the OH's packing (we packed ourselves).
All this cost us around £2250 for less than 20 cu metres which wasn't the most expensive quote we received but nor was it the cheapest.
I won't name the company but relate this to suggest some questions to ask.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Removals*



Elyles said:


> You marry one of those questionable Russian shot putters?


Anyone got a hint of the price of a modest move from Cadiz to Aix en Provence?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

tony1985 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I move out to Spain (Estepona area) in early Feb, from Manchester.
> 
> ...


I used Aspins International Removals based in Liverpool. They charged about £1800 from memory, for a dedicated Luton van (so no double handling). We helped two of their guys to load up the van on a Monday morning, we flew over to Spain Tuesday morning while one of them drove the van over, the van was parked outside our house in Spain on Wednesday morning ready to unload. Within 48 hours it had all happened, very easy and quick and not expensive, imo.


----------

